# Soil test results



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Got my soil results back! See link below.

I'm a bit surprised, I thought things might look worse than they are based on the state of my lawn :lol:

We have very hard water where I am, so not surprised by the Iron.

Suggestions other than Nitrogen appear to just be potash.

Does anyone else have anything worth pointing out here?

Thanks!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1loH3CSccQ6YPfgg383vYBO812Q3DUAWF/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I put down 1lb/1k of potash this week (SOP). Plan is to put down another 1lb in a month.

Anything else I should be looking to do here with micros? They didn't provide any suggestions other than NPK.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Post an image. The links to Google are tricky.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Edited the original post to include the pic as well as link


----------

